# kovachii



## Bjorn (Nov 15, 2013)

Came across this forum entry, that shows some really astonishing pictures and growing of Phragmipedium kovachii in Germany. Perhaps some of our German members have comments?
http://www.forum.orchideen-forum.de/showthread.php?55605-Phragmipedium-kovachii-Teil-2/page8


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 15, 2013)

No comment.....no, seriously that is beautiful


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 15, 2013)

yikes.... it's a monster!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 15, 2013)

amazing


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2013)

Let's not forget that before Mr. K. started his adventure plants had already been exported from Peru and also that a certain vendor was selling wild grown plants in EU. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dido (Nov 17, 2013)

thats a great pic, 
sorry cannot help, dont know the german forums good.


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2013)

Is that a little fischeri in the background?


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 17, 2013)

Rick said:


> Is that a little fischeri in the background?



Yes


----------



## JPMC (Nov 17, 2013)

Very impressive! Is this from a show or a vendor?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2013)

It's all about the pouch!


----------



## abax (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I think just about every photo of K I've seen is an ugly
bloom. The color is good, but the form and balance of the flower is
very unattractive.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 18, 2013)

JPMC said:


> Very impressive! Is this from a show or a vendor?



No its fromthe growers home


----------



## Secundino (Nov 18, 2013)

Agree with abax, it may be impressive to see them altogether and well grown, but there is no harmony in the flower; to me _kovachi_ are monstruos flowers. Ever most of its primary hybrids have this unbalanced form.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 18, 2013)

You are just envious!oke:
Seriously; how many of you have been able to make kovachii grow into a blooming size plant? Yet have flowers on it? year after year. I have not, but I try.
The picture shows two plants of kovachii (if I am not wrong) and one fisherii in the back. At least one of the spikes carried three (3!!) flowers! beat it if you can!
I am highly impressed. For me its the art of making it bloom not so much shape or looks of the flower. - but that is just me


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2013)

Once they get bigger this type and quantity of blooming seems normal. As I said above, Pk was in EU long ago and there have been wild grown plants for sale there so.. although they're nice, I'm less impressed than I would be otherwise. Also, if you have not seen them in person, I don't think you can understand how large, velvety, and impressive the blooms are.


----------



## abax (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, I might be just a tiny bit envious. I've never seen one in person; perhaps photos don't do the bloom justice.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 19, 2013)

Stunning!!!


----------



## labskaus (Nov 19, 2013)

That are pictures from a private grower showing her two kovachiis with 2-3 flowers open simultaneously. The fischeri is in the picture for size.

Quite a show. It appears that she masters the culture of this species. Eric is well informed, again.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2013)

I am just a newbie compared to some people on this forum but :smitten: thanks.


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 20, 2013)

abax said:


> I'm sorry, but I think just about every photo of K I've seen is an ugly
> bloom. The color is good, but the form and balance of the flower is
> very unattractive.



I agree that these Phrag. kovachii don't have the best form, but I disagree with the statement above. We have bloomed many kovachii that have had excellent shape and form and have been well balanced. Here are two examples:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15485

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24004

On the other hand the kovachii posted here, has an amazing flower count! Thanks for posting.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 20, 2013)

Secundino said:


> Agree with abax, it may be impressive to see them altogether and well grown, but there is no harmony in the flower; to me _kovachi_ are monstruos flowers. Ever most of its primary hybrids have this unbalanced form.



I also disagree with the above. Yes, there are some hybrids that have been unbalanced and have had bad form, but I have also seen ones that have had excellent form. It depends on what parents were used.

Here are some examples of PK hybrids with excellent form:


http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31959

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28914&highlight=Fritz+Schomburg

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17373&highlight=Fritz+Schomburg

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30865

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29267

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2013)

:drool: I hate these photos!!


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 20, 2013)

NYEric said:


> :drool: I hate these photos!!



LOL,

And I forgot "Yours Truly", another Phrag hybrid with kovachii in it's background:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31963

Robert


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 20, 2013)

What Angela and Secun said..........IMHO Pk will never prove to be as good a parent as (let's say) besseae. What it adds in size, it loses in form and color stability as the flower ages. Also, unlike besseae hybrids, you can count the really good Pk hybrids on one hand......... A really good Jason Fischer/Fox Valley Fireball will still knock the socks off most of what's been produced by Pk to date.


----------



## terryros (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree that several of the kovachii that I have seen at Orchids Limited have been huge, flat, round, and a stunning color. In addition, some of the Fritz Schomburg crosses have been amazing. However, some kovachii and Fritz Shomburgs have been less attractive. Like anything, it all depends on the plant and the cross. There are some ugly besseae, Jason Fischers, etc etc and some gorgeous ones.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stone (Nov 23, 2013)

I would love to know it is being grown. Look at the leaves!!


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 23, 2013)

Magnificent!!!!!!


----------

